
The Fall of Perl, the Web's Most Promising Language (2014) - okket
https://www.fastcompany.com/3026446/the-fall-of-perl-the-webs-most-promising-language
======
okket
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7288884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7288884)
(~3 years ago, 100 comments)

